# my 1st bike



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any advice is going 2 b a Raider bike


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

Raiders Goin 2 Da Top


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant believe freddy gave you that bike. :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is going 2 b da same color as my truck n same design I just need ideas 4 da parts fenders,handle bars ect.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Jan 28 2008, 10:33 PM~9809224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he did not gave it 2 me i payed 4 it :biggrin:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Jan 28 2008, 10:33 PM~9809224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he did not gave it 2 me i payed 4 it :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:36 PM~9809265
> *:biggrin:
> he did not gave it 2 me i payed 4 it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so any ideas for some custom parts?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:38 PM~9809305
> *so any ideas for some custom parts?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2008, 10:38 PM~9809313
> *:biggrin:
> *



so draw up something 4 it :biggrin: it has 2 have some swords or daggers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:42 PM~9809363
> *so draw up something 4 it  :biggrin:  it has 2 have some swords or daggers
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

for the steering wheel put the raiders logo design engraved :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice frame i'm feeling it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Jan 28 2008, 10:45 PM~9809390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:54 PM~9809491
> *:biggrin:
> thanks
> *


just like in those pics :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where can I get some rims 4 it?


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

have some custom made ones :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

nice.... remove the rest of the seat pole and add a spinning lazer cut raider shield  




> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:31 PM~9809208
> *any advice is going 2 b a Raider bike
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice frame homie...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice frame homie...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 29 2008, 08:12 AM~9810156
> *:thumbsup: nice frame homie...
> *


oups :uh: 2 posts


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

that frame is tight as hell


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2008, 09:02 AM~9809566
> *where can I get some rims 4 it?
> *


Nice frame bro. You doing a Raider's theme? I dont know bro that theme is played out, there's at least 10 Raider's theme bikes out there I would go with something else but that's just me.

You're looking to spend anywhere from about $75 to $1,500 on rims just depends on how elaborate you want to get.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 07:41 AM~9811386
> *Nice frame bro.  You doing a Raider's theme?  I dont know bro that theme is played out, there's at least 10 Raider's theme bikes out there I would go with something else but that's just me.
> 
> You're looking to spend anywhere from about $75 to $1,500 on rims just depends on how elaborate you want to get.
> *


not as far as really nice ones there isnt really any

only those little all chrome street bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 29 2008, 05:55 PM~9811434
> *not as far as really nice ones there isnt really any
> 
> only those little all chrome street bikes
> *


There's Raider Nation and your bike as the top 2 Raiders bikes out there because you've incorporated it throughout the entire bike, the paint, the body mods, the parts, etc. Plus all the little street custom chrome ones. IMO the theme is played out. Its too easy to slap a Raider's sticker or Raider's gear on a display and call it a Raider's bike. I would come up with something a little more original IMO.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 07:41 AM~9811386
> *
> You're looking to spend anywhere from about $75 to $1,500 on rims just depends on how elaborate you want to get.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If someone spends more then $500 on rims for a bike, that person is a complete dumbass. :|


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Double Post :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you could always just do raiders colors on your bike and just pick another theme :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2008, 08:59 PM~9812436
> *If someone spends more then $500 on rims for a bike, that person is a complete dumbass.  :|
> *


You just called BigTex and Toyshop a couple of dumbasses then because they had to have spent a grip of $$ on theirs with plating and all.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 12:59 PM~9813297
> *You just called BigTex and Toyshop a couple of dumbasses then because they had to have spent a grip of $$ on theirs with plating and all.
> *


No you did. I didnt mention anyone names. :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2008, 10:59 PM~9813304
> *No you did. I didnt mention anyone names.  :|
> *


Dude come on now you know those guys have high end wheels and to sit there and say anyone who spends over $500 on wheels is a dumbass , put 2 and 2 together and what do you get?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why you hatin?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Jan 28 2008, 11:06 PM~9809626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias homie is not going 2 b as bad as urs  



> Nice frame bro. You doing a Raider's theme? I dont know bro that theme is played out, there's at least 10 Raider's theme bikes out there I would go with something else but that's just me.
> 
> thanks 4 ur imput homie, but just like my truck is going 2 b something different


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thats a real nice frame.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 29 2008, 01:29 PM~9813557
> *thats a real nice frame.
> *



gracias  





Raul let's get started


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That frame is fuckin bad!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

gracias


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2008, 10:59 AM~9812436
> *If someone spends more then $500 on rims for a bike, that person is a complete dumbass.  :|
> *


HEY!!!!!

BUT I HAD 4 MADE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2008, 01:35 PM~9813600
> *gracias
> Raul let's get started
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

keep it that kolor


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 28 2008, 11:33 PM~9809864
> *nice.... remove the rest of the seat pole and add a spinning lazer cut raider shield
> *


  looking gooooood


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice looking frame


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

put a raiders sheild in the middle were you cut the center bar out


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 10:02 PM~9809566
> *where can I get some rims 4 it?
> *


you make fool or pay someone 500 :biggrin: I'll trade these for those 13z fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Feb 9 2008, 08:21 PM~9904908
> *you make fool or pay someone 500  :biggrin:  I'll trade these for those 13z fool
> 
> 
> ...


those are 20" rims right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 09:22 PM~9904915
> *those are 20" rims right?
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

this is my first low low


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 07:22 PM~9904915
> *those are 20" rims right?
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

whats up


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 12:23 AM~9906726
> *this is my first low low
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :angry:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 01:23 AM~9906726
> *this is my first low low
> 
> 
> ...


future artistics bike there


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 10 2008, 12:23 AM~9906726
> *this is my first low low
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is every where!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 14 2008, 12:26 AM~9938823
> *This bike is every where!!
> *


what do you mean????


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2008, 11:27 PM~9938827
> *what do you mean????
> *


I mean like in almost every topic I open I see this bike. The Bone Cllectors Topic, black bike topic this topic etc. Etc.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 13 2008, 11:31 PM~9938849
> *:yes:
> *


u see it
also dont u homie :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angry: YEAH FOO THAT SHIT IS GETTING ANNOYING


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

hey everybody


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Feb 15 2008, 06:58 PM~9952905
> *hey everybody
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Whens the sparks going to fly?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 15 2008, 07:40 PM~9953286
> *Whens the sparks going to fly?
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 15 2008, 07:40 PM~9953286
> *Whens the sparks going to fly?
> *


Probably in a few weeks. But dont worry, Im going to take care of this bike.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2008, 08:02 PM~9953435
> *Probably in a few weeks. But dont worry, Im going to take care of this bike.
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

post some more pics of your bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Feb 20 2008, 07:09 AM~9985259
> *post some more pics of your bike
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates coming soon to this bike, probably by monday. Were finally going to get the ball rolling on this project. :biggrin:


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

at the walmart over here idk about all walmarts but they sell raiders fabric you should upholster your seet with it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Jul 30 2008, 11:01 PM~11221816
> *at the walmart over here idk about all walmarts but they sell raiders fabric you should upholster your seet with it
> *


I have a really good idea for the seat but I will show you guys later. Im going to work on some of the parts like forks, sissy bar and rims before we do anything like that.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11221545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so This is the sissy bar and the fork that Im going to make for this bike. I might change the sissybar design later on like today or tomorrow but Im almost ready to make that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I already have the forks cut out. They just need to be cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These are the rims were going to use for this project. Were going to go in a different direction with this and try something different. These are 20 spoke rims and were going to try to relace them into 5 pairs of 4. So we will see how those go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This strip of paper goes all the way around the rim. I have it labeled with the spots where the new spoke design is supposed to do. All I have to do is line it up and drill my new holes. Then weld the old ones closed. I should be trying it sometime this week.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 11:02 AM~11246321
> *These are the rims were going to use for this project. Were going to go in a different direction with this and try something different. These are 20 spoke rims and were going to try to relace them into 5 pairs of 4. So we will see how those go.
> 
> 
> ...


*
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt notice this until the other day. Who ever made the frame also welded the little seam that goes on the back here shut. Just another one of those details that can be easily overlooked. More updates on this later this week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 09:08 AM~11246351
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Nice Bike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YA MERO? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11255675
> *YA MERO?  :biggrin:
> *


Almost.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Any update pics? That bike is looking bad ass. Nice work socios b.c. prez


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so is all that bondo gonna get knocked off?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 3 2008, 09:02 AM~11246324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619+Aug 4 2008, 01:58 PM~11256332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Im just making the parts for it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just some parts I have for the project. I know I have more little odds and ends for this. I just have to keep looking.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not really much of an update but it will do for now. I took off the seatpost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And put the new one in.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2008, 10:36 AM~11264565
> *And put the new one in.
> 
> 
> ...



don't let Carlos c da por q se la antojar...................


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Raul is my bike done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 20 2008, 10:15 AM~11392757
> *Raul is my bike done yet?  :biggrin:
> *


Still working on it but I will have more progress by this weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2008, 10:17 AM~11392773
> *Still working on it but I will have more progress by this weekend.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ok, so I have had this cut out for a few days now but I forgot to post it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and here we are cleaned up. I think they still need a little tiny bit more work on them and then drill the holes so I can put them on the bike. The forks will be done sometime this week.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 20 2008, 10:11 AM~11392722
> *don't let Carlos c da por q se la antojar...................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO SEAS ******* PUTO...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 01:14 PM~11498603
> *and here we are cleaned up. I think they still need a little tiny bit more work on them and then drill the holes so I can put them on the bike. The forks will be done sometime this week.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any progress Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 11:57 AM~11607033
> *any progress Raul
> *


The forks will be done his week for sure.  Then we can put some rims on it and see how it looks.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2008, 12:00 PM~11607047
> *The forks will be done his week for sure.    Then we can put some rims on it and see how it looks.
> *



ok homie i'm going 2 need something cuz I'm thinking bout saling the truck :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 12:02 PM~11607059
> *ok homie i'm going 2 need something cuz I'm thinking bout saling the truck  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Y eso?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 15 2008, 12:11 PM~11607139
> *:0  Y eso?
> *




time for something new :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 08:03 AM~11614831
> *time for something new  :biggrin:
> *



Finish the 64 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 16 2008, 08:35 AM~11615040
> *Finish the 64 :cheesy:
> *


The convertible. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 09:03 AM~11615215
> *The convertible.  :biggrin:
> *




that's da plan


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Raul any progress on my bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 10 2008, 09:28 AM~11830461
> *Raul any progress on my bike?
> *


I just woke up.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:07 AM~11831200
> *I just woke up.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 10 2008, 11:32 AM~11831426
> *
> *


I didnt get home till 4am. :happysad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:38 AM~11831481
> *I didnt get home till 4am.  :happysad:
> *



so any progress?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2008, 10:02 PM~11841260
> *so any progress?
> *


 :yes: Pics on monday.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2008, 01:32 AM~11841839
> *:yes: Pics on monday.
> *




it's Monday :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i hope your around 3 because i got my first bike at 3 and i think everyone else has to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the forks cleaned up. All I have to do is drill the holes and I can bolt it on and see how low it is.  More pics tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know this is a repetitive question but, what did you cut those with?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 08:39 PM~11924989
> *I know this is a repetitive question but, what did you cut those with?
> *


I cut the 1/4" stuff with a plasma. Then lots of grinding to get it where I want it to be. When I do the handlebars I will take more pics of that process for ya.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11924979
> *I got the forks cleaned up. All I have to do is drill the holes and I can bolt it on and see how low it is.    More pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


damm i want some forks :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 02:19 PM~11931405
> *damm  i want some forks  :cheesy:
> *


Ok. :biggrin: Updates coming in a sec. Im still putting it together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, heres the forks on the bike.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 03:11 PM~11931942
> *Ok, heres the forks on the bike.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres the sissybar on the bike. Thats not the seat were going to use for the bike. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its kinda coming together.  










I still have to redo the rims, make the handlebars and the top support bar for the fork.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 04:14 PM~11931966
> *Its kinda coming together.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys. Im still trying to figure out what Im going to do for the seat but Im going to use this. 


















My homie Clown Confution gave this to me and I think Im just going to use it for this project. Its a 20" Schwinn banana seat but Im going to cut it down and modify it to fit this frame. I dont know exactly how but Im going to work on it in the next few days.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 03:14 PM~11931966
> *Its kinda coming together.
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick homie, ill let you know about the thing i pm'd you about soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 21 2008, 03:23 PM~11932060
> *looks sick homie, ill let you know about the thing i pm'd you about soon
> *


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

nice bike homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 03:11 PM~11931942
> *Ok, heres the forks on the bike.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

raul are the forks supposed to be that long?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

First time making 16" forks and I didnt have a reference. I think they look weird cause havent made the support bar yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i like them. Ur gonna need to make me a set for my 16 incher


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Deep Brown
Innovative Customs Custom Paint
Bone Collectors Custom Parts
D-Twist Customer twist
Funky Styles Engraving
Juan/JustDeez Designs
*Haza Design*



:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i know i know


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 03:14 PM~11931966
> *Its kinda coming together.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 21 2008, 03:14 PM~11931966
> *Its kinda coming together.
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE A CLEARANCE PROBLEM WHEN YOU PUT ON SPROCKET AND STUFF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11941045
> *ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE A CLEARANCE PROBLEM WHEN YOU PUT ON SPROCKET AND STUFF
> *


I dont know. hno: Its going to be a little bit higher cause of the tires but we will see what happens.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on the seat a little bit today. Since there are two seat pans, were going to get the bottom one upholstered and the top one is going to have some sort of design cut into it. Its probably going to b fiberglassed with some other stuff on it that we havent decided on yet. But thecool thing is that it will be a cover that will sit on the seat so hopefully we get more points for that. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first thing I did was cut down the seat pan.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Compared to my 16" seat the front part matched up pretty good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The back part was a different story.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is about where the seat needs to be.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I figured the best way to put these together is to cut the middle section on the back part of the seat pan and over lap the sides.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Area to be removed...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

gone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The fit was a little bit better but it still needed some adjusting.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know if you can tell from this pic but the 20" seat is wider then the 16" one so I cut out a small strip from the middle of the rear section.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And here we go. All we need is a some welding and we can put this back together.  More updates sometime this week.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

looking good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2008, 06:43 PM~11945075
> *And here we go. All we need is a some welding and we can put this back together.    More updates sometime this week.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WORK AND NICE PROGRESS DOGG KEEP UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 11:42 AM~11952201
> *:biggrin:
> *


Buy some tires. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 11:58 AM~11952339
> *Buy some tires.  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *




I don't wan t u 2 fuck them up :biggrin: any suggestions were 2 get them i just want something simple till is all together


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 12:02 PM~11952385
> *I don't wan t u 2 fuck them up  :biggrin:  any suggestions were 2 get them i just want something simple till is all together
> *


You can get them at the Flea Market in San Jo. Ask Carlos for help if you need it but all you need is 16" tires. It should be no problem. :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 12:02 PM~11952385
> *I don't wan t u 2 fuck them up  :biggrin:  any suggestions were 2 get them i just want something simple till is all together
> *


 :uh: NO SEAS PENCA GUEY... TANTAS VECES QUE HEMOS IDO A LA FLEA MARKET A AGARRAR PARTES AND U STILL ASK FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS OF WHERE TO GET THEM... :uh: I THINK HE WANTS TO GET THEM FOR FREE RAUL :nosad: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 23 2008, 04:37 PM~11955410
> *:uh:  NO SEAS PENCA GUEY... TANTAS VECES QUE HEMOS IDO A LA FLEA MARKET A AGARRAR PARTES AND U STILL ASK FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS OF WHERE TO GET THEM...  :uh: I THINK HE WANTS TO GET THEM FOR FREE RAUL :nosad:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 04:49 PM~11955481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2008, 07:43 PM~11945075
> *And here we go. All we need is a some welding and we can put this back together.    More updates sometime this week.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This was way to rusty to weld on. So all I did today was clean it up a bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Much better.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more updates this weekend.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

You going to shop the bottom pan too?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11955981
> *You going to shop the bottom pan too?
> *


Yup, I just want to get the bottom one figured out first. Then I can work on the second one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got the fenders in but I dont know what were going to be doing with them yet. More updates later.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin: ID MAKE A "D E N V E R" BRONCO IF I WERE U!!!!! :biggrin:


























































JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 26 2008, 03:50 PM~11977623
> *Got the fenders in but I dont know what were going to be doing with them yet. More updates later.
> 
> 
> ...



take them 2 Antioch this sun, I might just take them 2 Geno n get them engraved :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 26 2008, 03:57 PM~11977679
> *:biggrin: ID MAKE A "D E N V E R" BRONCO IF I WERE U!!!!! :biggrin:
> JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11988369
> *PM sent.
> *






returned


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Raul we got a dealine now 













:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

El raider your bike is coming out chingon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 11:29 AM~12006161
> *Raul we got a dealine now
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 29 2008, 11:39 AM~12006226
> *El raider your bike is coming out chingon
> *



Gracias but all Raul  :biggrin: 

here r some bikes from the Crnales Unidos show in Bakers


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A big thanks to Bob for getting this welded for me. :biggrin: I been sick so I havent done anything on this yet. More updates soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2008, 08:25 PM~12029885
> *A big thanks to Bob for getting this welded for me.  :biggrin:  I been sick so I havent done anything on this yet. More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...




thanks Bob


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 23 2008, 07:19 PM~11955765
> *This was way to rusty to weld on. So all I did today was clean it up a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


You should have soaked it in some muratic acid saved you some elbow grease!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Time for some small updates. I was able to take most of the rust off the top of the seat pan. This one wasnt as bad as the top one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cu the front part off just like the top one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still have to clean up the bottom.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Should be welded up this weekend.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any progress?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 02:36 PM~12325465
> *any progress?
> *


Progress tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2008, 07:54 PM~12328520
> *Progress tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *




cool we got a deadline foo :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2008, 02:44 PM~12336371
> *cool we got a deadline foo  :biggrin:
> *


Im working on it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 02:45 PM~12337152
> *Im working on it right now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 4 2008, 03:45 PM~12337152
> *Im working on it right now.  :biggrin:
> *



so where r da pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 6 2008, 06:47 PM~12355375
> *so where r da pics
> *


  I will talk to you about it tomorrow.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 6 2008, 06:47 PM~12355375
> *so where r da pics
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still no pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry for the delay but some things came up.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 9 2008, 10:12 AM~12378504
> *Sorry for the delay but some things came up.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

what up fellas :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2008, 12:38 PM~12445987
> *More updates soon.
> *



cuando? cuando? cuando?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 17 2008, 03:02 PM~12457063
> *cuando? cuando? cuando?
> *


Late late tonight and then tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, were welding on this tomorrow for sure. :biggrin: Updates soon.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

UPDATES?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 18 2008, 02:21 PM~12467110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think were going to weld today.  But I will post some updates tonight.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2008, 02:23 PM~12467125
> *I dont think were going to weld today.    But I will post some updates tonight.
> *






 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2008, 03:23 PM~12467125
> *I dont think were going to weld today.    But I will post some updates tonight.
> *


may be a dumb ? but what the hell is that gonna bee


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 18 2008, 04:28 PM~12468217
> *may be a dumb ? but what the hell is that gonna bee
> *


Its ok, I took a 20" Schwinn seat pan and Im cutting them down for a 16" frame. The top pan is going to be like a decoration. Im going to cut out some designs into it and it will go over the bottom pan which will be upholstered. I will have pics of it all together really soon.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2008, 07:50 PM~12470014
> *Its ok, I took a 20" Schwinn seat pan and Im cutting them down for a 16" frame. The top pan is going to be like a decoration. Im going to cut out some designs into it and it will go over the bottom pan which will be upholstered. I will have pics of it all together really soon.*


Apurate hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, this is the seat together.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And finally welded. :biggrin: Thanks again to Mike for letting me weld this at his place.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres where were at so far. I still have to cut out whats left of the seatpost, make the handlebars and work on the seat pans some more. More updates this weekend.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn looks great loco :worship: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 04:04 PM~12477444
> *Heres where were at so far. I still have to cut out whats left of the seatpost, make the handlebars and work on the seat pans some more. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 03:04 PM~12477444
> *Heres where were at so far. I still have to cut out whats left of the seatpost, make the handlebars and work on the seat pans some more. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 03:04 PM~12477444
> *Heres where were at so far. I still have to cut out whats left of the seatpost, make the handlebars and work on the seat pans some more. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 04:04 PM~12477444
> *Heres where were at so far. I still have to cut out whats left of the seatpost, make the handlebars and work on the seat pans some more. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, this is what Im going to do to the top seat pan. The bottom one is going to be upholstered and the top one is going to be fiber glassed and painted. The Raiders shield is going to be raised and airbrushed. The white parts are going to be cut out so you can see the seat under. More progress tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2008, 12:08 AM~12535166
> *Ok, this is what Im going to do to the top seat pan. The bottom one is going to be upholstered and the top one is going to be fiber glassed and painted. The Raiders shield is going to be raised and airbrushed. The white parts are going to be cut out so you can see the seat under. More progress tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 11:52 PM~12549221
> *updates tomorrow.
> *



waiting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got everything cut out. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to clean up the cuts and wire wheel the rust off. Maybe weld a few spots on the seat pan. I think both seat pans will be done by this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:24 PM~12553694
> *I finally got everything cut out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 05:28 PM~12553725
> *More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...




me likessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some more welding done today (thanks again Mike). Im going to work on grinding down the welds. More progress this week.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 03:04 PM~12477444
> *Heres where were at so far. I still have to cut out whats left of the seatpost, make the handlebars and work on the seat pans some more. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


how thick are the forks and sissy bar??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2008, 01:08 AM~12535166
> *Ok, this is what Im going to do to the top seat pan. The bottom one is going to be upholstered and the top one is going to be fiber glassed and painted. The Raiders shield is going to be raised and airbrushed. The white parts are going to be cut out so you can see the seat under. More progress tomorrow.
> 
> *


Who is doing the glass work?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 30 2008, 09:02 PM~12565037
> *how thick are the forks and sissy bar??
> *


Sissy bar is 1/8" and fork is 1/4". Both are steel.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 09:12 PM~12565154
> *Who is doing the glass work?
> *


Not me. El Raider knows someone who does that.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 07:28 PM~12563984
> *I got some more welding done today (thanks again Mike). Im going to work on grinding down the welds. More progress this week.
> 
> 
> ...




it looks like we r going 2 meet our due date :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2008, 09:49 AM~12569061
> *it looks like we r going 2 meet our due date  :biggrin:
> *


yup it dose cant wait to see it at the shows next year


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:24 PM~12553694
> *I finally got everything cut out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 31 2008, 09:51 AM~12569088
> *yup it dose cant wait to see it at the shows next year
> *




I'm going 2 order my bike plaque :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2008, 03:05 PM~12571360
> *I'm going 2 order my bike plaque  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know when they get here so I can check one out.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on this a little bit today. The other seat pan should be done this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more updates soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to work on this tonight. Updates really late tonight.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2009, 04:04 PM~12613400
> *Im going to work on this tonight. Updates really late tonight.
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just get it done oh hey i migth be going to salas this weeken to drop off my frame and fenders to aldofo hes going to paint and do the murals and stuff to my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a random pic I took of it last night. More updates this weekend.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2009, 12:22 PM~12633020
> *Just a random pic I took of it last night. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2009, 12:22 PM~12633020
> *Just a random pic I took of it last night. More updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any progress?  still need 2 paint it, murals n chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 9 2009, 11:56 PM~12659881
> *any progress?    still need 2 paint it, murals n chrome
> *


I will have some pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, for some reason I never posted a drawing of what the handlebars are going to look like so here you go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and here they are cut out. I know there still very rough but I will smooth them out in no time.  More updates soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2009, 12:52 PM~12662434
> *and here they are cut out. I know there still very rough but I will smooth them out in no time.   More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates wednesday.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it's wed :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I started to work on the handlebars but I went through both my grinding wheels.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get much done on them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were going to try it again with these two wheels. More updates by friday.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates on friday.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2009, 03:37 PM~12704049
> *Were going to try it again with these two wheels. More updates by friday.
> 
> 
> ...


 those suck :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 15 2009, 06:59 PM~12717245
> *those suck :thumbsdown:
> *


There the best ones I have ever used. What kind do you use?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 07:02 PM~12717275
> *There the best ones I have ever used. What kind do you use?
> *


forgot at the moment but the are orange and skinny, works good on curves :biggrin: 
i get them from a steel supplier


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Socios


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

waiting on pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2009, 09:02 PM~12717275
> *There the best ones I have ever used. What kind do you use?
> *


YOU WANT FLAP DISC!!! 










this is even better


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

X2 i use flap discs after i grid down with a grinding disc, work great


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 16 2009, 01:26 PM~12724340
> *waiting on pics
> *


Check back tuesday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 01:49 PM~12724546
> *YOU WANT FLAP DISC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I have used flap disks before and I like them but I take the metal down with a regular grinding wheel to where I want it and then I do my final shaping with a die grinder. That gives me more precision then a D.A. or any other kind of wheel. These Dewalt grinding wheels are $2.50 each and the flap disks are about $8. I appreciate the advice guys but I got it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2009, 03:56 PM~12734405
> *Check back tuesday.
> *




  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

parts are coming out nice, thankssssssssssss hope you guys make it home safe


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 19 2009, 10:48 PM~12756336
> *parts are coming out nice, thankssssssssssss hope you guys make it home safe
> *


we home bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 19 2009, 10:50 PM~12756361
> *we home bro
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is it done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its raining and I cant do anything.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2009, 04:29 PM~12774084
> *Its raining and I cant do anything.
> *


raining were


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 21 2009, 08:38 PM~12776828
> *raining were
> *


Northern California.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2009, 01:40 AM~12780017
> *Northern California.
> *


it was rainin here earlier


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 22 2009, 02:43 AM~12780020
> *it was rainin here earlier
> *


Its pouring right now.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2009, 04:29 PM~12774084
> *Its raining and I cant do anything.
> *



look at all da people da work in the rain? I know u can  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: let's go 2 Yuma n the carshow in San Luis Rio Colorado Mexico :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2009, 04:29 PM~12774084
> *Its raining and I cant do anything.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 AM~12781627
> *look at all da people da work in the rain? I know u can      :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  let's go 2 Yuma n the carshow in San Luis Rio Colorado Mexico  :biggrin:
> *


water and raw metal is not a good thing homie. :nosad: Its going to make the plater very mad.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 22 2009, 12:36 PM~12782517
> *water and raw metal is not a good thing homie.  :nosad: Its going to make the plater very mad.
> *



ok ok i get it is not done :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 25 2009, 10:11 PM~12814182
> *Updates real soon.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Time for some updates. Lately I have been working on the handlebars and other parts for the bike but I havent worked on this part so I thought it was a good time to get rid of it. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think we all agree that it doesnt look right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks better right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And then the patch taken from another Schwinn frame.  



























I should have it welded in soon. More updates soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i would of grinded it down instead of cuting it out


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 07:21 PM~12852764
> *Looks better right?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 29 2009, 06:49 PM~12853001
> *i would of grinded it down instead of cuting it out
> *


This is alot cleaner this way.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 29 2009, 06:21 PM~12852764
> *Looks better right?
> 
> 
> ...





wtf :angry: :angry: 


I did not want that off da bike :twak: :twak: :twak: 




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk :biggrin: 

looks better


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^

LOL

FRAME IS LOOKING GREAT NICE WORK RAUL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 30 2009, 11:40 AM~12858752
> *^^^
> 
> LOL
> ...



se avienta el cabron


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 31 2009, 02:43 AM~12865264
> *se avienta el cabron
> *


SIMON QUE SI :biggrin:  TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pero como se tarda :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 11:15 PM~12890041
> *pero como se tarda  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You should give up this project and start the 64 :0 


And sell me the frame :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to post this. :biggrin: More welding done. I will grind this tomorrow and start working on the handlebars again.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 2 2009, 11:19 PM~12890070
> *You should give up this project and start the 64 :0
> And sell me the frame :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: but since I'm the only member now for the Monterey County chapter I need 2 make sure i have enough cars or bikes 2 rep hehehehehe
16" coming out soon I hope :biggrin: 
2003 gmc sierra " D BLACK HOLE"
1987 mazda no name yet
1964 ss vert should be done in 2 years :biggrin: 



1 man chapter fuck wut u heard  























> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2009, 11:23 PM~12890104
> *I forgot to post this.  :biggrin:  More welding done. I will grind this tomorrow and start working on the handlebars again.
> 
> 
> ...



echale ganas Raul :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 09:36 AM~12892294
> *:biggrin:  but since I'm the only member now for the Monterey County chapter I need 2 make sure i have enough cars or bikes 2 rep hehehehehe
> 16" coming out soon I hope  :biggrin:
> 2003 gmc sierra " D BLACK HOLE"
> ...



 it aint about how many, as long as your repping homie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 3 2009, 09:41 AM~12892351
> * it aint about how many, as long as your repping homie.
> *




da more da better hehehehehehehe



but u right homie  


r u going to Phoenix?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 3 2009, 10:21 AM~12892748
> *:nicoderm:
> *




q vo Mikey let's go 2 Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i want tobut we will c when is it


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 10:02 AM~12892567
> *da more da better hehehehehehehe
> but u right homie
> r u going to Phoenix?
> *


Na trying to finish the 2 projects im working on. But ill be at watsonville :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Feb 3 2009, 10:32 AM~12892854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds good homie, should be a great show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Feb 3 2009, 10:32 AM~12892854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds good homie, should be a great show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

biker figths


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Raul empty ur box foo :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 11:01 AM~12893128
> *Raul empty ur box foo  :biggrin:
> *


done but I gotta go. I will be back in an hour.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I think this is da winner 72 spoke fan :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 11:05 AM~12893173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup those are the ones ill be using on my new 16" there clean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 11:05 AM~12893173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did u find those


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 3 2009, 11:25 AM~12893361
> *where did u find those
> *



poor boys I think waiting on a respond so I can order da rims :biggrin: 


but pm those websites again I delete them please


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I see u pinche Carlos I know q mi bike no esta tan chingona como la tuya guey :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/
http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...page/389536.htm


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 3 2009, 11:32 AM~12893426
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 09:36 AM~12892294
> *:biggrin:  but since I'm the only member now for the Monterey County chapter I need 2 make sure i have enough cars or bikes 2 rep hehehehehe
> 16" coming out soon I hope  :biggrin:
> 2003 gmc sierra " D BLACK HOLE"
> ...


 :0 SOUNDS LIKE A BIG CHAPTER... CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE RIDES AT A SHOW


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 11:29 AM~12893402
> *I see u pinche Carlos I know q mi bike no esta tan chingona como la tuya guey  :biggrin:
> *


NO GUEY YA ME ASUSTASTE CON ESTE PROJECT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 3 2009, 07:58 PM~12898055
> *NO GUEY YA ME ASUSTASTE CON ESTE PROJECT hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



si cabron :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 3 2009, 07:57 PM~12898034
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE A BIG CHAPTER... CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE RIDES AT A SHOW
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates tomorrow night.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12945954
> *updates tomorrow night.
> *



waiting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12945954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FOR SALE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=458343&hl=


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 02:43 PM~12964028
> *still waiting  :biggrin:
> *


me to. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on these tonight. You probably cant tell the difference from the last time I touched these but I just took some metal off to get the shape right. Im pretty happy with how these are coming out. Almost time to weld them together.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is it done yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2009, 10:19 PM~13014067
> *is it done yet?
> *


 :nosad: This rain is fucking everything up. :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2009, 12:38 AM~13014211
> *:nosad: This rain is fucking everything up.  :angry:
> *


i have been waiting for good weather too...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2009, 10:38 PM~13014211
> *:nosad: This rain is fucking everything up.  :angry:
> *



pinche rain :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 16 2009, 10:50 PM~13025001
> *pinche rain  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Maybe tomorrow or wednesday its supposed to clear up.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 18 2009, 11:36 PM~13046858
> *pm sent
> *



pm returned


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 10:15 PM~12890041
> *pero como se tarda  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Raul no se tarda se retetarda  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey jesse show me wat styleu want ur seat upholsterd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Feb 24 2009, 03:09 PM~13099359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u want tuck in roll


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is this bike done yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 3 2009, 11:33 AM~13165799
> *is this bike done yet
> *


Almost. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13102394
> *updates tomorrow.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: REALLY LONG DAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2009, 03:55 PM~13168408
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  REALLY LONG DAY
> *


Tell me about it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 04:59 PM~13168439
> *Tell me about it.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

updates


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13180400
> *updates
> *


Turn that frown upside down. :biggrin: Welding the handlebars this weekend but I will have some pics by tonight.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so this is the forks. Looks like its missing something so I made something for it.  










***fixed*** :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13187353
> *Ok, so this is the handlebars. Looks like its missing something so I made something for it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 5 2009, 12:02 AM~13187360
> *:uh: forks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fixed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

something like this.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will get everything smoothed out and mounted by sat.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

ur makin weapons now :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 5 2009, 12:08 AM~13187403
> *ur makin weapons now  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2009, 12:06 AM~13187398
> *
> 
> 
> ...






 


so should I order da rims now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2009, 10:26 AM~13190062
> *
> so should I order da rims now  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Things came up and I didnt get to work on it this weekend. I should have some pics soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2009, 09:21 AM~13223619
> *  Things came up and I didnt get to work on it this weekend. I should have some pics soon.
> *




:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 10:02 AM~13223979
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


just remember its going to look nice bro  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 10:02 AM~13223979
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


I swear I will have it done this weekend. :yes: Were almost there.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 9 2009, 11:02 AM~13223979
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


put that whip on him carnal!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 9 2009, 11:22 AM~13224640
> *put that whip on him carnal!!
> 
> 
> ...



no por q luego le gusta y no le hago :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 01:46 PM~13250328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 02:45 PM~13250322
> *no por q luego le gusta y no le hago  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this bike is cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on this tonight but I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2009, 03:45 PM~13250322
> *no por q luego le gusta y no le hago  :biggrin:
> *


MIS HUEVOS!!! ERES MAS JOTO QUE LA CHINGADA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13256095
> *I worked on this tonight but I will post pics tomorrow.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2009, 02:37 PM~13261730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meh


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2009, 04:48 PM~13262355
> *meh
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have to cut out the handle part and some other little details. But I got it on the fork.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2009, 11:48 AM~13270656
> *
> 
> 
> ...




























I SEE PICTURES!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 12 2009, 02:35 PM~13261720
> *MIS HUEVOS!!! ERES MAS JOTO QUE LA CHINGADA!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



a q piche putito no tienes de q hacer pinche piruja barata :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up El raider ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 13 2009, 04:46 PM~13273729
> *whats up El raider ?
> *



q vo homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13270656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 10:11 PM~13276492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will call you tomorrow when I finish everything.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 13 2009, 05:43 PM~13273706
> *a q piche putito no tienes de q hacer pinche piruja barata  :biggrin:
> *


hey man times are tough :uh: people dont want to pay my premium prices


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got the sword handles cut out today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also worked on the handlebars today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Done.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2009, 12:27 PM~13280418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are the bars gona fit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

raul metalworks doing it big one more time!!! looks realy good bro :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 14 2009, 02:24 PM~13280737
> *are the bars gona fit
> *


They better. :angry: I dont have a gooseneck to try them on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 14 2009, 06:54 PM~13282130
> *haza deisgn doing it big one more time!!! looks realy good bro  :0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2009, 09:22 PM~13283044
> *They better.  :angry:  I dont have a gooseneck to try them on.
> *




get 1 cabron I don't want them chrome out n I can't use it :angry: :biggrin: 








pinche Raul te aventastes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 14 2009, 10:18 PM~13283524
> *get 1 cabron I don't want them chrome out n I can't use it  :angry:  :biggrin:
> pinche Raul te aventastes
> *


If you show up tomorrow we can put it together. :dunno: You coming?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 14 2009, 03:24 PM~13280737
> *are the bars gona fit
> *


50 bucks says yes. any takers?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hes going to need a long ass stem


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2009, 10:19 PM~13283540
> *If you show up tomorrow we can put it together.  :dunno: You coming?
> *



I did not go up there homie, but I was thinking u know how some bikes got a steering wheel, well instead of a steeering wheel how bout a RAIDER shield as a steering wheel?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2009, 09:39 AM~13285909
> *I did not go up there homie, but I was thinking u know how some bikes got a steering wheel, well instead of a steeering wheel how bout a RAIDER shield as a steering wheel?
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

were u @ Raul???????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2009, 08:12 PM~13289848
> *were u @ Raul???????????????????
> *


I will pm you in a bit, I just got back home. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 14 2009, 01:24 PM~13280737
> *are the bars gona fit
> *


the neck is just gonna be real high.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 15 2009, 08:37 PM~13290153
> *the neck is just gonna be real high.
> *


I think it will be just fine. If I need to make a stem for it I will.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2009, 02:24 PM~13280392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 09:22 AM~13294097
> *I think it will be just fine. If I need to make a stem for it I will.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 16 2009, 10:04 PM~13301250
> *pm sent
> *


got it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13312328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Me and Mike went shopping yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, looks good so far???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No cut no rub.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

me likes so I'm I going to be ablr to ride it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2009, 12:57 PM~13327010
> *me likes so I'm I going to be ablr to ride it?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  send me that drawing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 01:00 PM~13326491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had faith in you :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2009, 02:26 PM~13280412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HANDLEBARS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 12:57 PM~13326467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 12:58 PM~13327022
> *  send me that drawing.
> *



ok I will draw it tomorrow I been busy


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any progress?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

rims r in order :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

let's go get da rest of da stuff 2 put this bike together :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 2 2009, 09:07 PM~13470668
> *let's go get da rest of da stuff 2 put this bike together  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm going to need some fenders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 PM~13502454
> *I'm going to need some fenders
> *


I already talked to poor boys about that for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 PM~13502454
> *I'm going to need some fenders
> *


im still drawing out ur seat to come out whit an idea


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 6 2009, 10:15 PM~13502887
> *im still drawing out ur seat to come out whit an idea
> *


I forgot to give you the seat. :banghead:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 10:18 PM~13502925
> *I forgot to give you the seat.  :banghead:
> *


its cool i still got to get the fabric


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2009, 10:18 PM~13502925
> *I forgot to give you the seat.  :banghead:
> *



just 4 da i think u should pay 1/2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bike is off 2 da painter :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2009, 09:57 AM~13561204
> *bike is off 2 da painter  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 13 2009, 10:57 AM~13561204
> *bike is off 2 da painter  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TALKED TO MIGUEL FROM SAN FERNANDO, REFERRED BY JAGSTER AND THIS GUY MIGHT BE DA 1 ENGRAVING DA PARTS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 11:23 AM~13572867
> *TALKED TO MIGUEL FROM SAN FERNANDO, REFERRED BY JAGSTER AND THIS GUY MIGHT BE DA 1 ENGRAVING DA PARTS
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 11:23 AM~13572867
> *TALKED TO MIGUEL FROM SAN FERNANDO, REFERRED BY JAGSTER AND THIS GUY MIGHT BE DA 1 ENGRAVING DA PARTS
> *


 :0 got his number??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dropped the seat off today.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Apr 14 2009, 12:46 PM~13573767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gracias


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 08:58 AM~13593459
> *pm send dropping off da parts this sat  :biggrin:
> gracias
> *


 :0 thnx homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 16 2009, 09:05 AM~13593524
> *:0  thnx homie
> *



no prob homie, I see u r going 2 this show, hope 2 meet u there 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470329


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 09:08 AM~13593571
> *no prob homie, I see u r going 2 this show, hope 2 meet u there
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470329
> *


  ill be there homie, are you gonna take your bike?? :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 16 2009, 09:10 AM~13593587
> *  ill be there homie, are you gonna take your bike??  :cheesy:
> *



if is done :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

rims n tires r in :biggrin: thanks POOR BOYS!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2009, 10:22 PM~13627079
> *rims n tires r in  :biggrin:  thanks POOR BOYS!
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my sproket done JAGSTER


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 AM~13655005
> *my sproket done JAGSTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 19 2009, 09:22 PM~13627079
> *rims n tires r in  :biggrin:  thanks POOR BOYS!
> *


glad to help.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 11:28 AM~13655005
> *my sproket done JAGSTER
> 
> 
> ...



damn!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 AM~13655005
> *my sproket done JAGSTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2009, 10:47 AM~13655184
> *glad to help.
> *



thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When do we get to see some paint? :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2009, 11:59 PM~13674795
> *When do we get to see some paint?  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 24 2009, 12:59 AM~13674795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sson I hope :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2009, 11:37 AM~13716163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 any bikes in there?? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2009, 04:24 PM~13719228
> *:0  any bikes in there??  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 28 2009, 04:30 PM~13719303
> *:nosad:
> *


  :angry:


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2009, 10:57 AM~13326467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That look's good homies.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanksss


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13721172
> *thanksss
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

engraving is done now needs to go to the chrome shop :biggrin: bike should be picked up by Freddy tomorrow to work his magic :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 11:04 AM~13815450
> *engraving is done now needs to go to the chrome shop  :biggrin:  bike should be picked up by Freddy tomorrow to work his magic  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check it out, still needs to get chrome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 11:03 PM~13840914
> *check it out, still needs to get chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.  Cant wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 11:03 PM~13840914
> *check it out, still needs to get chrome
> 
> 
> ...


damm that was quick :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 10 2009, 12:03 AM~13840914
> *check it out, still needs to get chrome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 9 2009, 11:03 PM~13840920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 11:14 PM~13840981
> *
> give him a call bro
> 
> *


i sure will :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2009, 10:03 PM~13840914
> *check it out, still needs to get chrome
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13841074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, I still need to order those fenders from you :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

your going just chrome or two tone??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chrome


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

engraving looks amazing! how much that cost?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 10 2009, 01:59 PM~13844644
> *engraving looks amazing! how much that cost?
> *



bout $500.00 plus chroming


2 sisy bars
2 forks
1 handle bar
1 bike plaque
1 pendant

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 10 2009, 05:46 PM~13845948
> *bout $500.00 plus chroming
> 2 sisy bars
> 2 forks
> ...


wat dose the bike plaque look like


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 10 2009, 05:58 PM~13846047
> *wat dose the bike plaque look like
> *



should have pics later on today


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats a good price, and both sides of each piece is engraved right?? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 11 2009, 07:55 AM~13850423
> *Thats a good price, and both sides of each piece is engraved right?? :0
> *



no only one side of sisy bar and forks all of the handle bars


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2009, 07:45 AM~13850343
> *should have pics later on today
> *


cool cuz hes makeing mine today to .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13851606
> *cool cuz hes makeing mine today to .
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is the bike going to be done for our show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 11:42 AM~13852355
> *is the bike going to be done for our show
> *



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2009, 12:26 PM~13852785
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


i started working on ur seat im working on the padding rigth now


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 11 2009, 12:36 PM~13852886
> *i started working on ur seat im working on the padding rigth now
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my bike plaque and pendant





















made by Jagster and engrave by Miguel.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good cant wait to see mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 08:10 AM~13861418
> *my bike plaque and pendant
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you get it. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

they r in da mail today :biggrin: Mikey he is sending ur 2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:31 AM~13862776
> *they r in da mail today  :biggrin:  Mikey he is sending ur 2
> *


cool so ill have it for the fresno show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13862820
> *cool so ill have it for the fresno show
> *



is your frame done? let me know if u need to go check up on it, maybe I can make him finish it hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 01:00 PM~13864274
> *is your frame done? let me know if u need to go check up on it, maybe I can make him finish it hehehehehehehehehehe
> *


i dont know u should go do a suprise visit :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 12 2009, 01:08 PM~13864336
> *i dont know u should go do a suprise visit :0
> *


X831


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mikey's plaque in da background


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13869874
> *Mikey's plaque in da background
> 
> 
> ...


i beleave that urs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 13 2009, 08:49 AM~13872594
> *i  beleave that urs
> *


sssssssssssh I know heheheheheheheehhe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:02 PM~13880071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 12 2009, 01:08 PM~13864336
> *i dont know u should go do a suprise visit :0
> *



where is he doing ur bike his store or house?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 09:30 AM~13884341
> *where is he doing ur bike his store or house?
> *


im not shure i think the store


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13884370
> *im not shure i think the store
> *



I'll see if I go by today or tomorrow


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

k thanks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 10:12 AM~13884787
> *I'll see if I go by today or tomorrow
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 14 2009, 10:33 AM~13884975
> *k thanks  bro
> *



ya sabes


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

mikey I got ur plaque :biggrin: hey I will talk 2 Adolfo tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2009, 09:18 PM~13901820
> *mikey I got ur plaque  :biggrin:  hey I will talk 2 Adolfo tomorrow
> *


 :0 That was fast.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2009, 09:18 PM~13901820
> *mikey I got ur plaque  :biggrin:  hey I will talk 2 Adolfo tomorrow
> *


ok thank u my socio brother


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2009, 10:04 PM~13902251
> *:0  That was fast.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

did u talk to adolfo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 16 2009, 09:43 PM~13909194
> *did u talk to adolfo
> *




sorry no but i will stop by his shop tomorrow we got really busy today :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool ok


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I talked 2 him n he 2 call him on fri, so let's hope he has it done. I'm not leaving til sun morning so he has an extra day :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

coming along :biggrin: 



again thanks Raul ( parts )
Miguel ( engraving )
Jagster ( chroming n parts)
Mikey ( seat)
poor boys ( parts)
and Freddy (murals)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

welcome thats wat socios bike club is about helping each other out...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13945564
> *welcome thats wat socios bike club is about helping each other out...
> *



gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

frame looks good jesse cant wait till freddy gets down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 20 2009, 07:58 PM~13952135
> *frame looks good jesse cant wait till freddy gets down
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13945219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking chingon carnal!!!    
go raiders!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13945219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got your fenders yesterday, I will get them to you at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 08:20 AM~13945219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your bike is looking good Bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13952206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MARIO SEE U AT DA MEETING TODAY!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey jesse thats not mario thats his brother gooch


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2009, 08:20 AM~13945219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good dogg hope to see at a show soon are you going to san bernardino lowrider show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+May 21 2009, 10:11 AM~13957659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not sure bout san berdoooooo yet :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pedals heading to the chrome shop


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2009, 05:34 PM~13962405
> *pedals heading to the chrome shop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

maybe I SHOULD HAVE THOSE ENGRAVE?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that would look good too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 22 2009, 08:35 AM~13968309
> *maybe I SHOULD HAVE THOSE ENGRAVE?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Jesse adolfo said to call him he is done whit my bike finely u can go pic it up now.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 22 2009, 08:43 AM~13968372
> *Jesse adolfo said to call him he is done whit my  bike finely u can go pic it up now.
> *



yes sir


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDERS SEAT..................


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 11:57 AM~14001865
> *EL RAIDERS SEAT..................
> 
> 
> ...




thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 12:06 PM~14002006
> *thanksssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


ur welcome


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:0 maybe next time we can do something like this to ur bike seat............. :0 this was a car my dad did


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 12:34 PM~14002267
> *:0 maybe next time we can do something like this to ur bike seat............. :0 this was a car my dad did
> 
> 
> ...




very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

So when is this bike bustin out cant wait uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 26 2009, 01:57 PM~14003057
> *So when is this bike bustin out cant wait uffin:
> *




wanted it by da 7th of June but I don't think is happening :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i know how that is


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BEFORE




















AFTER CHROMING


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 10:42 AM~14061620
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD PAINT EVERYTHING BEHIND THE LOGO BLACK


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 1 2009, 10:49 AM~14061687
> *I WOULD PAINT EVERYTHING BEHIND THE LOGO BLACK
> *


good idea that would make the chrome pop out even more


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 1 2009, 10:57 AM~14061795
> *good idea that would make the chrome pop out even more
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 1 2009, 10:49 AM~14061687
> *I WOULD PAINT EVERYTHING BEHIND THE LOGO BLACK
> *



:biggrin: 

it was good talking to u on sat homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 11:04 AM~14061865
> *:biggrin:
> 
> it was good talking to u on sat homie
> *


SIMON, ITS ALWAYS GOOD TALKING TO THE HOMIES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 1 2009, 11:08 AM~14061899
> *SIMON, ITS ALWAYS GOOD TALKING TO THE HOMIES
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BEFORE


















AFTER CHROMING
































> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 1 2009, 11:08 AM~14061899
> *SIMON, ITS ALWAYS GOOD TALKING TO THE HOMIES
> *



I thought there were going to be more cars at da show  next year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 03:11 PM~14064144
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WAS A FEW OTHER SHOWS GOING ON THAT SAME DAY, FUCK IT WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

true


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

picked up my parts form JAGSTER










I will post some more pics after work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14081902
> *picked up my parts form JAGSTER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 09:23 AM~14081937
> *
> *



was up Mr. Raul :wave: thanks again for making me the parts :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 09:26 AM~14081965
> *was up Mr. Raul  :wave: thanks again for making me the parts  :biggrin:
> *


No problem. Im glad I was able to help.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 09:36 AM~14082054
> *No problem. Im glad I was able to help.
> *



I think all I need is a chain and crank, when u going to poorboys?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 10:38 AM~14082615
> *I think all I need is a chain and crank, when u going to poorboys?
> *


Probably tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 10:45 AM~14082677
> *Probably tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 11:08 AM~14082865
> *:biggrin:
> *


Just let me know.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

sup raider :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 3 2009, 11:15 AM~14082917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



q vo homie how's it going? did u ever get a hold of Miguel ( engraver)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think were going to see this come together this weekend. hno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 10:07 AM~14149714
> *I think were going to see this come together this weekend.  hno:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 10 2009, 10:07 AM~14149714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 3 2009, 03:22 PM~14085323
> *:biggrin:
> q vo homie how's it going? did u ever get a hold of Miguel ( engraver)
> *


its going pretty good here homie, yup i did im gonna get some things done by him


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 13 2009, 08:36 PM~14182871
> *its going pretty good here homie, yup i did im gonna get some things done by him
> *




coo postsome pics when its done


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2009, 10:07 AM~14149714
> *I think were going to see this come together this weekend.  hno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 15 2009, 01:57 PM~14196831
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Nope. Not done yet.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2009, 11:06 PM~14183928
> *coo postsome pics when its done
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2009, 09:06 PM~14212594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 16 2009, 09:07 PM~14212603
> *nice bike lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2009, 01:24 PM~14248175
> *TTT
> *



this waiting really sucksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup welcome tothe bike club


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 24 2009, 08:46 AM~14282168
> *yup welcome tothe bike club
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Jun 24 2009, 08:46 AM~14282168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

ANY MORE PICKS OF PROGRESS!! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 24 2009, 09:31 AM~14282538
> *ANY MORE PICKS OF PROGRESS!! :cheesy:
> *




:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

check out pics of our show at www.piloteando.tv


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14358541
> *check out pics of our show at www.piloteando.tv
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

BIKE IS COMIN OUT SICK... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PORKY65_@Jul 7 2009, 12:18 AM~14399959
> *BIKE IS COMIN OUT SICK... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



me 2  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14434230
> *:dunno:
> *


MUIRALS ARE COMING OUT SIC' :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 10 2009, 11:30 AM~14434504
> *MUIRALS ARE COMING OUT SIC'  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 10 2009, 12:38 PM~14434579
> *:cheesy:
> *


X2

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 10 2009, 11:30 AM~14434504
> *MUIRALS ARE COMING OUT SIC'  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bike is done heading to get clear tomorrow


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 11:17 PM~14556546
> *bike is done heading to get clear tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 bad ass el raider


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 22 2009, 10:20 PM~14556579
> *:0  :0 bad ass el raider
> *



gracias homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You werent bullshitting about matching your truck. :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 10:17 PM~14556546
> *bike is done heading to get clear tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 14 2009, 10:35 PM~14478153
> *:cheesy:
> *


Who did your Murals Bro??? Looks Good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 09:17 PM~14556546
> *bike is done heading to get clear tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



Bike is looking bad ass homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good jesse


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 23 2009, 02:07 AM~14557662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2009, 09:38 AM~14559525
> *:biggrin:
> Freddy Alfaro click on my sig to see his work  :biggrin:
> thanks!
> *


Yeah I have seen plenty of his work!! He gets down!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 23 2009, 09:50 AM~14559635
> *Yeah I have seen plenty of his work!! He gets down!!!!
> *


very resonable prices for great detail work.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

anybody want to buy tickets

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 11:17 PM~14556546
> *bike is done heading to get clear tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGON!


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2009, 11:17 PM~14556546
> *bike is done heading to get clear tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good loco :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jul 23 2009, 01:35 PM~14561606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

finally getting the bike back today


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:30 AM~14670525
> *finally getting the bike back today
> *




Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:30 AM~14670525
> *finally getting the bike back today
> *


Is the bike going to make it to the King City Show Bro???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Aug 4 2009, 10:04 AM~14670814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I put it together in time :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:43 AM~14671193
> *as soon as I have it  :biggrin:
> If I put it together in time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

here it is






































still need the swords back from clear


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:48 PM~14677360
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 07:48 PM~14677360
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...



Looks sick!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 5 2009, 01:53 PM~14677429
> *Looks sick!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will get some pics of it put together this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:48 PM~14677360
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Aug 4 2009, 08:53 PM~14677429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this might be my bikes 1st show










:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 07:48 PM~14677360
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for the parts :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:48 PM~14677360
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS EL RAIDER VERY CHINGON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 4 2009, 09:47 PM~14678132
> *BAD ASS EL RAIDER  VERY CHINGON
> *



gracias carnal


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

damm caint wait to see this bad mofo done!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 10:53 PM~14678230
> *gracias carnal
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 08:48 PM~14677360
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Aug 4 2009, 10:00 PM~14678340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKSSSSSSSS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So today me and Clown Confusion went out to put this bike together. Everything was in boxes ready to go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everything out of the boxes. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TIME TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 9 2009, 07:29 PM~14720057
> *TIME TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tires aired up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of it coming together...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then we were distracted for a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

then the bike came together. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14720086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14720093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then it finally got set up next to El Raiders truck.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to thank El Raider for letting me work on this project for him. The bike looks good but there a few little details that need to be straightened out. I also just heard that both the bike and the truck got 1st place at the show. Congrats homie.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 08:34 PM~14720101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam!!!! it came out sick!! nice combination like haza, freddy and joel came out badass :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14720263
> *dam!!!! it came out sick!! nice combination like haza, freddy and joel came out badass  :cheesy:
> *


Just a taste of what Socios b.c. will be bringing out next year.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks to all that helped on this project JAGSTER, FREDDY, MIGUEL (ENGRAVER), POOR BOYS, MIKEY and special thx to Raul cause he strated and put it together  


thanks again to all


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 06:37 PM~14720115
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Came out hella clean homie!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 9 2009, 10:49 PM~14722085
> *Came out hella clean homie!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will take some better pics in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 9 2009, 11:47 PM~14722414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse your bike came out really nice. :worship:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 08:33 PM~14720093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx every 1 for your coments, the bikes name is LIL RAIDER is my son's bike and of course he is a RAIDER fan :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 09:16 PM~14720478
> *Just a taste of what Socios b.c. will be bringing out next year.
> *


LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2009, 09:34 PM~14720101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trade me bikes. :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks Raul 4 all da pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2009, 01:43 PM~14726606
> *LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR
> *


 :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 10 2009, 07:14 PM~14729974
> *thanks Raul 4 all da pics
> *


I should be posting more by this weekend.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 9 2009, 10:03 PM~14721663
> *thanks to all that helped on this project JAGSTER, FREDDY, MIGUEL (ENGRAVER), POOR BOYS, MIKEY and special thx to Raul cause he strated and put it together
> thanks again to all
> *


ur welcome jesse next year im takeing my bike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 10 2009, 10:16 PM~14732257
> *ur welcome jesse next year im takeing my bike
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for the pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT BIKE LOOKS SICK EVEYTHING MATCHES JUST RIGHT AND IT STANDS OUT GOOD NICE WORK ON EVERYONE WHO PUT ITS WORK ON THE BIKE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

chrome engraved seat :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 11 2009, 05:03 PM~14739238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem Bro!! Bike Looks good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

the bike looks fucken sick homie :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 11 2009, 08:55 PM~14741917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

how much were those wheels i think i want to get some for my son's bike.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 02:00 PM~14748599
> *how much were those wheels i think i want to get some for my son's bike.
> *




I don't remember but I got them from POORBOYS he gives great prizes :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

took 3rd place at the INVASION show in Clovis :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got this dump truck





































going 2 match the truck n bike


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 11 2009, 10:54 PM~14743404
> *chrome engraved seat :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



fuck I can't find the extra seat Raul gave me to engrave :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 3 2009, 10:26 AM~14969840
> *fuck I can't find the extra seat Raul gave me to engrave  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

got another 1? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 6 2009, 10:27 PM~15000614
> *got another 1?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2009, 10:30 PM~15000642
> *:nosad:
> *



:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bike took 1st at the VIEJITOS show in San Jose and 1st and best murals in Antioch

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 13 2009, 10:26 PM~15072394
> *bike took 1st at the VIEJITOS show in San Jose and 1st and best murals in Antioch
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 CONGRATS HOMEI. I HAVE A 16" NOW :nicoderm: :nicoderm: BUT NOTHING LIKE YOURS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 15 2009, 10:39 PM~15095068
> *CONGRATS HOMEI. I HAVE A 16" NOW  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: BUT NOTHING LIKE YOURS.
> *



:0 :biggrin: i told my son that he is going to do some upgrades for next year if he wants to keep winning :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

san jo. chains What did you placed?
glad you liked the pillars. not bad for last minute. now i have to finish mine, and i have to make some for one of my members. 








pic of your bike.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CONGRATS CABRON :biggrin: .. BIKE LOOKED GOOD AT THE SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Sep 21 2009, 02:05 PM~15142930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my boy took 1st place at the LO*LYSTICS show :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 28 2009, 08:57 AM~15206343
> *my boy took 1st place at the LO*LYSTICS show  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats Raider.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 28 2009, 08:59 AM~15206358
> *Congrats Raider.
> *



thx homie, cool talking 2 u bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my boy took 1st at the VELLEY CRUISERS carshow on sun 4th :biggrin: ya le gusto ganar so I been talking to him bout not getting use 2 it cuz in Vegas is going 2 b a lot comp


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT BIKE IS LOOKING SICK ASS FUCK, HOPE TO SEE IT IN VEGAS SOON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 7 2009, 10:39 AM~15292904
> *THAT BIKE IS LOOKING SICK ASS FUCK, HOPE TO SEE IT IN VEGAS SOON
> *



thx should be there :biggrin:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck in Vegas with bike Bro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Oct 7 2009, 12:23 PM~15293686
> *Good luck in Vegas with bike Bro!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



thx bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st place at the TRAFFIC show










:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 14 2009, 02:30 AM~15662120
> *1st place at the TRAFFIC show
> 
> 
> ...


congrats el raider


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 14 2009, 01:48 AM~15662162
> *congrats el raider
> *



thx homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st annual second look & Cesar Chavez Middle School Bike/ car model/art show support our 8th graders go to Washington DC shows @ 440 Arthur rd Watsonville 95076 Bikes $15 car models $10 art $10 spectators $5.00 entry 
show date: 2/6/10 
set up: 8 to 11 am
show : 11 to 4pm
I know there are a lot of bikes here in the 831 but if you don't have one then go check them out your $5.00 will go to a great cause......


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

first timz I check your topic nice bike really good work on it


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

sick ass bike bro! congrats for your awards!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low+Feb 4 2010, 02:45 PM~16512710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx guys


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 5 2010, 10:09 AM~16521232
> *
> *



was up homie found wut u were looking 4?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Oct 7 2009, 12:23 PM~15293686
> *Good luck in Vegas with bike Bro!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


how you did in vegas last yr ??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

we did not place bro 2 many bad ass bikes :biggrin: 



but we went 2 a bike show this sat and took 1st place and best of show


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 8 2010, 01:54 PM~16550247
> *we did not place bro 2 many bad ass bikes  :biggrin:
> but we went 2 a bike show this sat and took 1st place and best of show
> *


thought was reschedulle for this weekend ?? :wow: but anyways your bike hella sick. I seen it last yr at the viejitos and chain show and is hella sick. pictures don't do it justice... show some close up pics of the paint so this people here can really see the detail :thumbsup: good luck this yr.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 8 2010, 03:03 PM~16550856
> *thought was reschedulle for this weekend ?? :wow:  but anyways your bike hella sick. I seen it last yr at the viejitos and chain show and is hella sick. pictures don't do it justice... show some close up pics of the paint so this people here can really see the detail  :thumbsup:  good luck this yr.
> *



no it was in the gym so rain or shine :biggrin: thanks for the coments bro and same to you bro  

I will try 2 post some pics soon.................


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

ur bike is hella klean..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 8 2010, 05:29 PM~16552129
> *ur bike is hella klean..
> *


X831


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13+Feb 8 2010, 05:29 PM~16552129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


should be at the Salinas STREETLOW show in 3/14/10 :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Just added the event on our website.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 10 2010, 01:27 PM~16572948
> *should be at the Salinas STREETLOW show in 3/14/10  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Feb 10 2010, 06:54 PM~16576272
> *Just added the event on our website.
> *



gracias


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:57 PM~16875998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KLEANEST RAIDER'S BIKE I HAVE SEEN...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lil raider and lil cherry will be showing at the salinas show sunday


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 12 2010, 09:59 PM~16876014
> *KLEANEST RAIDER'S BIKE I HAVE SEEN...
> *


X2


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 12 2010, 09:13 PM~16876153
> *
> *


it will be nice to see doggy style there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13+Mar 12 2010, 08:59 PM~16876014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Mar 12 2010, 09:13 PM~16876153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this was it's 1st show Mikey & Raul put it together during the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:57 PM~16875998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

took 2nd at the Salinas/Streetlow show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 17 2010, 08:18 AM~16915411
> *took 2nd at the Salinas/Streetlow show
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 17 2010, 08:23 AM~16915443
> *
> *


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 17 2010, 08:18 AM~16915411
> *took 2nd at the Salinas/Streetlow show
> *


koo nice bike the more I see up close the more detail I see it.. tight ass bike man. Cleanest one of em all... :thumbsup: just flawless... :worship: :worship: what catagory does this one go in ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 19 2010, 10:51 PM~16942986
> *koo nice bike the more I see up close the more detail I see it.. tight ass bike man. Cleanest one of em all... :thumbsup: just flawless... :worship:  :worship: what catagory does this one go in ?
> *



great meeting you yesterday at the STREETLOW in Fresno  


LIL RAIDER took 1st on sat and 2nd ON SUN


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats homie.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms+Apr 19 2010, 11:18 AM~17237097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx 4 da pics Mikey


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 20 2010, 12:25 PM~17248595
> *thx
> thx 4 da pics Mikey
> *


anytime


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 20 2010, 12:49 PM~17248824
> *anytime
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st place at LUXURIOUS show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 9 2010, 05:34 PM~17436877
> *1st place at LUXURIOUS show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 9 2010, 05:34 PM~17436877
> *1st place at LUXURIOUS show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

q vo cabron :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:09 PM~17556623
> *q vo cabron  :biggrin:
> *



q vo thx 4 lunch today at the Valley Cruisers show n shine


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 22 2010, 07:55 PM~17573315
> *q vo thx 4 lunch today at the Valley Cruisers show n shine
> *


So where was lil raider? I didn't see it at our show homie? But thanks for your support, and sponcership.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17574067
> *So where was lil raider? I didn't see it at our show homie?  But thanks for your support, and sponcership.
> *



any time bro  




LIL RAIDER took 1st at the STREETLOW show yesterday congrats Danny  


forgot my camara :angry:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 22 2010, 07:17 PM~17275283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i aint a radiers fan but that bike fuckin sick


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17784663
> *i aint a radiers fan but that bike fuckin sick
> *



thx homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is a sad day my daughter lost 2 of her soccer team players yesterday, it seems they missed practice and decided to go to the mall and got into an accident and both died  my daughter got a text bout 9pm and is an ugly feeling seeing your daughter cry like that but I hope this don't sound bad becuase I don't wish dead on no one but I'm glad my daughter was not in that car but now we got 2 young girls that their lives were cut short. may they RIP :angel: :angel: 

Also make sure you always tell your wife,son,daughter,mom,dad,uncles,aunt,brother and sister how much you love them because one day we are here and the next we don't know.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 15 2010, 01:51 PM~17794164
> *is a sad day my daughter lost 2 of her soccer team players yesterday, it seems they missed practice and decided to go to the mall and got into an accident and both died    my daughter got a text bout 9pm and is an ugly feeling seeing your daughter cry like that but I hope this don't sound bad becuase I don't wish dead on no one but I'm glad my daughter was not in that car but now we got 2 young girls that their lives were cut short. may they RIP  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> Also make sure you always tell your wife,son,daughter,mom,dad,uncles,aunt,brother and sister how much you love them because one day we are here and the next we don't know.
> *


damn bro thats messed up. glad ur daughters ok though carnal. been a crazy week for everyone i lost my half brother on sunday.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 15 2010, 02:45 PM~17795141
> *damn bro thats messed up. glad ur daughters ok though carnal. been a crazy week for everyone i lost my half brother on sunday.
> *



sorry 2 hear that bro may he RIP :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st place at Streetlow


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats 2 my son Danny took 1st place yesterday at the Softin show in Camarillo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my son's bike yesterday at the National night out here in Salinas


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2010, 10:19 AM~18226389
> *my son's bike yesterday at the National night out here in Salinas
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro, how did that go?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 4 2010, 10:45 AM~18226632
> *Nice bro, how did that go?
> *



there were more rides this year your bro made it late but got there :biggrin: he told me you didn't invite him to Reno
:nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my son took 2nd at the King City carshow yesterday


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to Danny on his win. And thanks homie for all your help at the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Aug 23 2010, 07:24 PM~18388252
> *Congrats to Danny on his win. And thanks homie for all your help at the show.
> *



ya sabes bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

RAIDERS!!!!!!
good idea for a bike love it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 27 2010, 07:11 AM~18419252
> *RAIDERS!!!!!!
> good idea for a bike love it
> *



thx


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1st place at the TRAFFIC show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 10:35 AM~19034077
> *1st place at the TRAFFIC show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats bro.. well deserved


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 11:35 AM~19034077
> *1st place at the TRAFFIC show
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 11:35 AM~19034077
> *1st place at the TRAFFIC show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO+Nov 10 2010, 11:37 AM~19034086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx homie r u going to the STREETLOW in LA?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ working on some new parts for by son's bike 
























what you guys think?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LIL RAIDER took 2nd place at the Streetlow Salinas carshow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

will you be selling the old parts. if so how much?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 10:43 AM~20282627
> *will you be selling the old parts. if so how much?
> *




once the new parts are done yes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

qvo putito!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 09:11 PM~20300663
> *qvo putito!!!!    :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



q pasa jotito


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 10 2011, 02:56 AM~20302013
> *q pasa jotito
> *


ay tu :happysad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 09:26 AM~20303212
> *ay tu  :happysad:
> *


calmate perra


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to my son won 1st place and best of show plus $150 at the CHEVITOS & SJ FINEST show yesterday in San Jose CA sucks I can't post pics on here


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> congrats :thumbsup:


thx


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my son's bike took 1st place at the Watsonville Riders show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my son's bike took 1st place at the Torres Empire carshow


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> my son's bike took 1st place at the Torres Empire carshow


almost done


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> almost done


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats to my son took 1st place and best of show bike


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

added some more engrave parts and twist it cups


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

after JUSTDEEZ is done with the new sisy bars, forks, stering wheel and handle bars the old one will be for sale


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> after JUSTDEEZ is done with the new sisy bars, forks, stering wheel and handle bars the old one will be for sale


letme knw how much guey yo te las compro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

took 2nd place at the Woodland show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost car show season  hopefully we the bike back getting some touch ups


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice. Cant wait to see it done. Achingarle homie.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> almost car show season  hopefully we the bike back getting some touch ups


En la madre


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> my son's bike took 1st place at the Watsonville Riders show





EL RAIDER said:


> added some more engrave parts and twist it cups





EL RAIDER said:


> took 2nd place at the Woodland show


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Freddy doing his magic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost done


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 615156
> almost done


Esta quedando chingona homie.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 615156
> almost done


looking good bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Esta quedando chingona homie.





CE 707 said:


> looking good bro


thx sucks it won't be ready for the Streetlow this Sun


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx sucks it won't be ready for the Streetlow this Sun


but it will be worth it when it is done


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just hope no one backs out last minute but ill be there for sure


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> just hope no one backs out last minute but ill be there for sure


N U WERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> after JUSTDEEZ is done with the new sisy bars, forks, stering wheel and handle bars the old one will be for sale


pm me price when they are for sale bro...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 615156
> almost done


on a whole new level.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

TTT any updates bro?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

no bro RIP :angel:


----------

